
McDonald's paper straws cannot be recycled - headalgorithm
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-49234054
======
I_am_neo
For me as long as they are biodegradable, then that's ok. Recycling them isn't
that much of issue. It's the plastic materials that are introduced to the
ecology and do not biodegrade in the short term that is problematic.

